# Snow Plowing Taxable in PA?



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

I have always charged sales tax, but a customer said snow plowing is not taxable in PA. PA is a nightmare trying to figure out tax for mowing and landscaping, I wouldn't be surprised if snow plowing is just as confusing.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone one?


----------



## Tediesel (Dec 8, 2003)

From everything I've read and tried to decipher from the pa code (what a joke) it is not taxable.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

NO it is not taxable. Also, rock salt is taxable however, salt brine is not. I have a list of every service for landscaping that is and isnt taxable if you need it. It is a gigantic PITA!


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian Young;684492 said:


> I have a list of every service for landscaping that is and isnt taxable if you need it. It is a gigantic PITA!


I'd like a copy of that list, make sure I've been doing things right!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

damn thats weird... i know we always charge it in NJ... its a service here just like sale of goods, product, labor etc. 7% on top of every invoice,


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

No sales tax on snow removal in Wisconsin.

I just checked before sending out bills this month.


----------

